# got my doggy stroller in the mail!



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

i just got the doggy stroller i ordered! and it is amazing! its leopard print, and real sturdy! and it comes with a lambs wool bed thing inside. the puppies love it, layla went right to sleep when i put her in it. if anyone wants one i got mine for 54 bucks, including shipping, on ebay! will takes pics soon!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

This is a lot like mine that I bought several years ago on ebay for around the same price. Mine is solid red though. I love that one. When I looked for mine I liked this one because it has cup holders and a compartment on the bottom for their items as well as any shopping bags


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Very cute! I love the leopard print. 
I bought mine on Ebay for about the same price. Mine looks just like yours except it's pink and brown plaid. The handle on mine is reversible, so it can be a stroller facing forward or I can reverse the handle and make it a carriage that faces me. 
I can't wait to see pics with your babies in it!


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Very cute! I love the leopard print.
> I bought mine on Ebay for about the same price. Mine looks just like yours except it's pink and brown plaid. The handle on mine is reversible, so it can be a stroller facing forward or I can reverse the handle and make it a carriage that faces me.
> I can't wait to see pics with your babies in it!


oh lucky! i thought i could do that with mine but i dont think i can, i also wish it had a thing in it that i could clip on to there harnesses so i could leave it open without being scared they will jump out. i took them all out for the 1st time in it today, i was shocked at how good liam (my new puppy) is in it, it was his 1st time really being out and he was scared at all of all the noise, and i live in nyc so it gets pretty noisey!


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> This is a lot like mine that I bought several years ago on ebay for around the same price. Mine is solid red though. I love that one. When I looked for mine I liked this one because it has cup holders and a compartment on the bottom for their items as well as any shopping bags


yea i love that i can put stuff in the bottom! its very handy since i try to bring the dogs to the dog park at least 3 times a week if its nice out, so there is alot of things i need to bring with my like a water bottle and a bowl, i am soooo happy to finally have it! its so hard to bring the dogs on the train too because they need to be in a carrier or crate, and i cant carry 3 carriers with me! so now they can all go in the stroller. hehe!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Hmmm, mine came with a thing that secures them in just a strap with a clip on it to clip to their harness but only one. Yoshi will not jump out but Chibi learned the hard way when he was a baby :-( I imagine it would be fairly easy to get a strap and a clip and secure it some where under the pad?


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> Hmmm, mine came with a thing that secures them in just a strap with a clip on it to clip to their harness but only one. Yoshi will not jump out but Chibi learned the hard way when he was a baby :-( I imagine it would be fairly easy to get a strap and a clip and secure it some where under the pad?


yea i dont think layla would jump out, but i know riley would, and idk about liam, right now he is to tiny, he couldnt jump out if he wanted to, but when hes older idk. and idk, my boyfriend said he thinks i could just put the leash on them and tie it to the handles lmao, if that is what i have to do i guess i will do it, because in the summer it will be to hot to leave it closed.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh that's so cute... I'd love one of these to take Kahlua to flea markets in! But with my luck they wouldn't let me in with her...


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

omg this is cute!!!!

did you search dog stoller? I want one!!!


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> omg this is cute!!!!
> 
> did you search dog stoller? I want one!!!


yea! i just searched in doggy stroller and a bunch came up! good luck!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Love it love the animal print can't wait too see it with your furbaby in it xx


----------

